# Help me come up with an idea for my next project



## jumpman17 (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's the make believe scenario we've been given:

A company has invented a light bulb that never burns out. However, people no longer need to buy light bulbs now and the company has a huge supply of them still. I need to come up with an idea on how to market the light bulbs as a use for anything besides a light bulb that provides light to a room.

If you guys help me come up with an idea and I'll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you forever.


----------



## Tomobobo (Apr 2, 2007)

Television Projectors.  God I wish I had a bulb that didn't burn out on mine.

Put them in traffic lights.

T-shirts with headlights.

I don't know.


----------



## lagman (Apr 2, 2007)

How about make special light bulbs for every month, season, holiday, sport, big events, etc.?


----------



## Harsky (Apr 2, 2007)

Paint them a different colour?


----------



## tshu (Apr 2, 2007)

tennis balls.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 2, 2007)

I have to agree with Tomobobo's idea on traffic lights.

Just think about the MOST important things that could use those.  

Also think about other things that are a pain to replace bulbs.

Oh yeah, and I say giant robot eyes.


----------



## tshu (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> I have to agree with Tomobobo's idea on traffic lights.
> 
> Just think about the MOST important things that could use those.Â
> 
> ...


wait. I thought the idea was to think of things to use the OLD lightbulbs for. Not things to use the NEW lightbulbs for. The company has an overstock of old bulbs that eventually die and are useless now, so they need a way to sell all of those old bulbs somehow. Am I wrong?


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 2, 2007)

No, I think you are right
- Sam


----------



## lagman (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with Tomobobo's idea on traffic lights.
> ...



Oh, I also get it wrong..then your idea rocks Tshu, tennis balls.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 2, 2007)

RECYCLE.
The possibilities are endless.
Or you could turn them into pet food.

- Sam

*Edit:* I've just had a thought... The people who made these everlasting lightbulbs. They're not Neoflash are they? Because if it is I would cancel this project because they will never get released... Oh, but if they are released you could just force feed the bulbs to the Neoflash Team and tell them you won't stop until they withdraw their bulb off the market. Then you could carry on selling them.


----------



## tshu (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> RECYCLE.
> The possibilities are endless.
> 
> - Sam


ya really


----------



## lagman (Apr 2, 2007)

Tennis Balls---> Recycle

Same environment protection, witta lot of fun.

Edit:

Tennis Balls ----> Glass Walking ----> Recycle.

That´s perfect


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 2, 2007)

Try googling *repurpose light bulb*

Here's a good one on hollowing out a lightbulb for use as cheap experimental wessels and such.


----------



## tshu (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> Try googling *repurpose light bulb*
> 
> Here's a good one on hollowing out a lightbulb for use as cheap experimental wessels and such.


Weird. I didn't realize that there was just a powder coating on the inside to make it white; that wiped off so easily too.


----------



## Kaphis (Apr 2, 2007)

this is kinda like the electric car...

Engineer:we have this awesome working electric car that is cheap...
Sales: But we have all these gas powered cars
Engineer: but the savings and the impact on global warming!!
Sales: But..we have all these ....gasoline powered cars...


----------



## jeklnoo (Apr 2, 2007)

easy-bake ovens!!!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 2, 2007)

Boy was my thought process way off then.  I figured it was like the stride commercial, they put themselves out of business....

I still like my giant robot idea... >.>


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 3, 2007)

I think Tshu's wrong. The company's selling brand new bulbs, but because each person only needs to buy one (per socket) the company have made too many. So they need an alternative use for brand new lightbulbs.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> I think Tshu's wrong. The company's selling brand new bulbs, but because each person only needs to buy one (per socket) the company have made too many. So they need an alternative use for brand new lightbulbs.


I'm with you Psy.  Stupid Tshu making me doubt myself


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 3, 2007)

Although he didn't say they _had_ to be used to actually light things...


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> I think Tshu's wrong. The company's selling brand new bulbs, but because each person only needs to buy one (per socket) the company have made too many. So they need an alternative use for brand new lightbulbs.


Well, okay. But the new light bulbs still can break, can't they? If you drop one - it breaks. So you go and buy a new one. The light bulbs will all sell and the company surely would need some new. And there pretty much (and growing!) places where we need to use light.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 3, 2007)

Whether or not it's the new or old lightbulbs in the warehouse is a moo point (a point made by a cow.)
The question is: What is an alternate use for a light bulb, besides what it's generally used for, lighting an area.

At this stage of the game, everybody probably already gets the drift, but I wanted to seize the opportunity to make the "moo point" joke.

Thank you for indulging me in this matter.


----------

